# Previo a válvulas



## josar54 (Oct 27, 2015)

Preamplificador a válvulas

Estimados amigos estoy desarrollando un proyecto de preamplificador hace casi cuatro meses y me esta costando mucho esfuerzo luchar contra el hum en la etapa de phono. Explicando un poco empecemos por la fuente esta tiene dos etapas la HV ajustable y lleva tres tubos 6Z4 como rectificador,12AT7 como comparador de voltaje y 12B4 como regulador, esta etapa se alimenta con un transformador E 260-0-260, 6.3V y 12.6V e incorpora un choke de 5H, la segunda etapa lleva un regulador de voltaje para los 12.6V para los filamentos con una capacidad de hasta 3 amp, esta etapa se alimenta con otro transformador E  de 13.5V-0-13.5 de ademas lleva dos filtros de 10000 uf c/u.
La etapa del pre amplificador lleva dos 12AU7 de salida y dos 12AX7 filtros solen y resistencias al 1%, La etapa de Phono tiene entradas para MM y MC en esta ultima se puede variar la impedancia de 250 Ohm a 2.7K en cuatro switches, lleva cuatro tubos 12AX7 con compensación RIAA, 20-20KHZancia de entrada de 85 K Ohms, impedancia de salida de 67 Ohms, sensibilidad de entrada 6V RMS, ambas tarjetas son de diseño simétrico.
En cuanto al control de volumen se incorporó un atenuador y otro para el control de tonos. el primero con incrementos y detreimentos de 1.5 db por click  el tono en la posicion central tiene una frecuencia de 500 Hz con incrementos y detrimentos de 3db y una impedancia de 100K.
El chasis se hizo de acero inoxidable 304 con forro de lamina de cobre al interior los transformadores (con doble apantallamiento) y choque van montados en la parte exterior sobre el chasis al interior de una caja de aluminio con cubierta ferromagnetica.
Las tarjetas (Todas) al interior del chasis con blindaje cada una y conexión a tierra en estrella, las válvulas se montan el la parte superior exterior del chasis. Cabe señalar que las tarjetas al interior del chasis tienen blindaje lateral de cobre y superior de hojalata galvanizada.

La etapa de previo es super silenciosa en cualquier posicion Aux, mientras el phono presenta hum en el tercio superior del volumen, hice muchos intentos de erradicar el hum sin suerta hasta el momento. ...


----------



## crimson (Oct 27, 2015)

Hola josar54, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Hay un par de temas que tocan un problema similar al tuyo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-valvular-funcionando-pero-zumbaaa-95729/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/eliminar-ruido-alimentacion-alterna-115994/

fijate si te son  de utilidad.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2015)

josar54 dijo:


> Preamplificador a válvulas
> 
> Estimados amigos estoy desarrollando un proyecto de preamplificador hace casi cuatro meses y me esta costando mucho esfuerzo luchar contra el hum en la etapa de phono. Explicando un poco empecemos_* por la fuente esta tiene dos etapas la HV ajustable y lleva tres tubos 6Z4 como rectificador,12AT7 como comparador de voltaje y 12B4 como regulador, esta etapa se alimenta con un transformador E 260-0-260, 6.3V y 12.6V e incorpora un choke de 5H, la segunda etapa lleva un regulador de voltaje para los 12.6V para los filamentos con una capacidad de hasta 3 amp, esta etapa se alimenta con otro transformador E  de 13.5V-0-13.5 de ademas lleva dos filtros de 10000 uf c/u.*_
> La etapa del pre amplificador lleva dos 12AU7 de salida y dos 12AX7 filtros solen y resistencias al 1%, La etapa de Phono tiene entradas para MM y MC en esta ultima se puede variar la impedancia de 250 Ohm a 2.7K en cuatro switches, lleva cuatro tubos 12AX7 con compensación RIAA, 20-20KHZancia de entrada de 85 K Ohms, impedancia de salida de 67 Ohms, sensibilidad de entrada 6V RMS, ambas tarjetas son de diseño simétrico.
> ...



¿ Estas haciendo una fuente regulada con válvulas para el previo ?


----------



## josar54 (Oct 27, 2015)

Gracias Crimson, hay varios puntos importantes en los links que adjuntaste, los estudiaré a ver si los puedo aplicar en mi previo. Espero me ayuden.

Gracias por el interés Fogonazo, si estoy poniendo una fuente regulada con válvulas para el HV, sé que hay mucha discusión al respecto y que muchos prefieren un puente rectificador, en mi caso me inclino por este tipo de fuente, si se acompaña de filtros de buena calidad dentro de los límites permitidos por la válvula creo que no tendría problemas, siendo un previo no creo que pudiesen existir consumos elevados y que existan caídas de tensión significativas. tengo algunos previos con fuente a válvulas y me gusta el sonido de estos, esa es una razón por la que escogí esta solución.

Me inquieta si las impedancias de entrada salida y acople son las correctas. ¿Alguna regla u observación al respecto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2015)

josar54 dijo:


> Gracias Crimson, hay varios puntos importantes en los links que adjuntaste, los estudiaré a ver si los puedo aplicar en mi previo. Espero me ayuden.
> 
> Gracias por el interés Fogonazo, si estoy poniendo una fuente regulada con válvulas para el HV, sé que hay mucha discusión al respecto y que muchos prefieren un puente rectificador, en mi caso me inclino por este tipo de fuente, si se acompaña de filtros de buena calidad dentro de los límites permitidos por la válvula creo que no tendría problemas, siendo un previo no creo que pudiesen existir consumos elevados y que existan caídas de tensión significativas. tengo algunos previos con fuente a válvulas y me gusta el sonido de estos, esa es una razón por la que escogí esta solución.
> 
> Me inquieta si las impedancias de entrada salida y acople son las correctas. ¿Alguna regla u observación al respecto?




La fuente de alimentación *NO* determina el tipo de sonido que puedes lograr.
Hacer una fuente de alimentación a válvulas carece de sentido por ineficiente, ruidosa, complicada, Etc. Pero si es tu gusto 



Respecto a las impedancias.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ia-entrada-salida-nuestros-equipos-diy-17770/


----------

